# Bubbling coolant



## Jacka (May 9, 2013)

I just got my car back from the dealership they fixed the leaking coolant line and also put in a new water pump under warranty when I got home I popped the hood just to see it and the coolant was boiling and making a loud noise is this normal? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

No. Is your coolant cap on tight?


----------



## Jacka (May 9, 2013)

Yeah it's on tight and car isn't overheating either 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You most likely have air in the coolant system. I generally means it wasnt bled properly at the dealership after the service. You can either bleed it yourself or my suggestion is take it back if its under warranty. It could also be air getting into the system somewhere and coming out the top. The worst implication can be a blown head gasket due to an overheat if you had that happen before the water pump job.


----------



## Jacka (May 9, 2013)

Thank you and how can I bleed it myself ? I'm just waiting for it to cool down 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Jacka said:


> Thank you and how can I bleed it myself ? I'm just waiting for it to cool down
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would suggest you ring the dealer and ask them what the best way to get the car to them is, just to protect your warranty. If you have to ask how to bleed the cooling system don't touch it yourself.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

You need a jug of coolant. I dont think the cruze has a rad cap. you have to wait until the car is completely cool so you dont burn yourself. Open the reservoir and start the car. Run it until it reaches optimal running temperature while filling the reservoir to the max line as the level drops. Once at optimal temperature turn the heat on full blast full fan and continue filling. Ive never done it on the cruze but its very similar for all cars. If it has a rad cap tbe procedure is the same only you fill it through the rad itself. Only use oem coolant and I cant stress enough the car has to be cold or the pressurized system will explode coolant all over you. Sorry if this is hard to read im on my cell p
Phone.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

I agree with Aussie. If its under warranty have them do it and it will save you ten bucks on coolant. It doesnt hurt to know how to do it though. If the bleeding takes excessively long lime a half hour after reaching optimal temperature something else is wrong.


----------



## Jacka (May 9, 2013)

Alright I called the dealer I'm going to have them check it out in the morning 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Good call.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey jacke sorry that you have to go right back to the dealer but that that's what I would suggest as well. Feel free to send me a message if you need any assistance in dealing with the dealer or if you have any questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

